#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [祝賀] 【皇室酣獸軍團】新年快樂~

## 海豚

各位把煩惱 悲傷 不好的事物扔在2005年
把好的回憶繼續往2006帶著^^~
還有把酣永續傳道下一個年XD
天上天下為獸獨酣!!
為了檸檬 為了農藥  為了酣~~~~~~

p.s = =軍團招募中~( 啊 不能打廣告阿!?) 
噓~~~ (小聲) 皇室家族徵招 XD

----------


## 藍狼

海豚也新年快樂阿XD

祝狼版


各位!!!

新年快樂!!!!!

----------


## 翔太

祝大家新年快樂啊～～

新的一年～新的開始

可是…基測近了…

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

2006新年快樂XDD

繼續耍酣5000年~皇家酣獸軍團￣▽￣/

----------


## 風的水藍

招募軍團??= =?
難道!!~~~@口@!!
要去攻打人類ㄇ??@0@"...

謎:薩喀爾!!!

嘎~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!

----------


## 狐狸

狐狸<祭典師> AND V仔狼<酣之首>在此祝大家新年快樂呀~~~~


今天和V仔去跨年晚會了.....爆多人的拉~"~

不過倒數真的是爽爆了!!

----------


## SHIBA INU

專食女帝果報到~~~
新的一年祝大家活潑快樂啊!!

----------


## 北極雪狼

大家 新年快樂啊  希望新的一年大家身體健康哈~~~

----------


## 狼魂

初心者 報到
新年快樂 
酣酣  0_0 ~o

----------


## Wolfy

【皇室酣獸軍團】<狙擊手>【幼狼】

2006年要狙擊更多精彩的照片！！

準備被狙擊吧XD

新年快樂～～～

----------


## rix

雖然不是軍團成員也說聲*新年快樂!!!*

不過我又不是A級在逃重大事件的逃犯......不用那樣包圍我吧||||||||
我只是個普普通通的古都流浪者而已|||||||

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

新年大家快樂阿￣▽￣
(何時成立這團的阿)￣▽￣

----------


## BACARDI

獻上給諸位愛酣的獸友


年少不識酣滋味，愛上層樓。愛上層樓，為賦酣詞強說愁。
而今識盡酣滋味，欲語還休。欲語還休，卻道天下憨為首。

改於辛棄疾<醜奴兒>
有不恰之處還請指正


P.S 本狼已辭官歸隱, 不隸屬於此軍團名下

----------


## 犬野

何時成立的= =...，這軍團是幹什麼的?難不成..?先不管這個，我在這也祝大家新年快樂~

----------


## 狼王白牙

雖然我沒入團不過MSN上看到幼狼不是 <參謀> 嗎

難道海豚常去幼狼家是為了傳授狙擊技術 @@

現在轉職成功了這樣?

----------


## Wolfang

> 雖然我沒入團不過MSN上看到幼狼不是 <參謀> 嗎
> 難道海豚常去幼狼家是為了傳授狙擊技術 @@
> 現在轉職成功了這樣?


參謀軍階..是將軍嗎？XD

----------


## M.S.Keith

【皇室酣獸軍團】<旅行牧師>月影

請多指教阿^^

----------


## 博樹

其實看到MSN一整排
皇家憨獸軍團好像也滿帥的...
(被踹)

MSN現在就有10位了...(死)

----------


## lion

大家新年快樂!! 雖然一跨就很衰不過就當作紐約時間還是年底，中午再跨年，先祝大家快樂~2006全新酷必即將推出 ~小獅浮出~阿阿 誰把芒果丟到水裡~ 

轉職紀錄表:
【皇室酣獸軍團】<獅仔隊長>【酷必獅】

【皇室酣獸軍團】<仙法獅>【酷必獅】

【皇室酣獸軍團】<瘋魔獅>【酷必獅】

【皇室酣獸軍團】<招喚獅>【芒果獅】

偽‧【皇家酣獸兵團】<瘋獅>【Q.B.LION】

----------


## 和魯夫

【皇室酣獸軍團】<抱術士>or<無能大佐>【和魯夫 】見參!!
新年快樂!!!!
請多指教阿~~~

----------


## Wolfy

> 雖然我沒入團不過MSN上看到幼狼不是 <參謀> 嗎
> 難道海豚常去幼狼家是為了傳授狙擊技術 @@
> 現在轉職成功了這樣?


咳...俺還是參謀阿(隱形參謀?)

不過偶而也要假裝是福利社賣牛奶的阿姨.
或是偶而要假裝是水電工(爆)
或者充當狙擊手跟前線士兵一起阿.XD

----------


## 彌星-帆

新年快樂~ 雖然晚了點。








對了，海豚大~我也想加入=w= ，需要什麼條件嘛XD?

----------


## 食老TPOA

部落連繫官參上！！
大家新年快樂~~~~~XDDDDDDD

昨日的即時通流量太多0.0
電腦進入瘋狂lag狀態|||OTL
皇室會議都沒說到幾次話(淚)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

【皇室酣獸軍團】<同盟國女帝>【腐之女帝九尾狐KUBI 】

同盟國的來賀新年啦XD~
昨天MSN爆走爆的會吐血....

----------


## 修諾斯

【皇室酣獸軍團】<被撲者>【提魯斯】

向各位長官報告！！
各位新年快樂阿=ˇ=/

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 新年快樂~ 雖然晚了點。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 對了，海豚大~我也想加入=w= ，需要什麼條件嘛XD?


酣.......................ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz

----------


## 伊魯

祝大家新年快樂呀^^
雖然有點晚了...

桃園縣政府那裡超多人的
連自己的腳都看不到~"~
感謝咪汪和笨龍肯來車站接我呀XD

----------


## Michile

咳，敝豹來此向各位道個晚年~
然後要繼續雲遊了XD



新年快樂，萬事如意~★

----------


## 狼嚎

可以報名參加嗎??
我要報名<接待者>XDD(歐飛)
雖然有點晚 不過還是祝各位...
新的一年裡被n隻狗給撲倒XD~

----------


## 修諾斯

> 可以報名參加嗎??
> 我要報名<接待者>XDD(歐飛)
> 雖然有點晚 不過還是祝各位...
> 新的一年裡被n隻狗給撲倒XD~


挨呀！這麼幸福？=ˇ=a
當然也祝狼嚎弟弟，萌獸"旺旺"來喔！=ˇ=/

----------


## 芬狼

【皇室酣獸軍團】<命理師>【小芬】

我是新成員XD
順便在此和大家說新年快樂(灑小花

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

【皇室酣獸軍團】<神論者>【YAD】旅行門徒

願新的希望隨著獅吼而誕生於2006的曙光......呦！新年快樂！XD

----------


## 瘋虎

哈哈哈..........
超級無敵晚報到的~~~~~~XD
【皇室酣獸軍團】<圖書館館長~(偷偷的兼諮詢處職員~~~XD)>  【瘋虎】

晚到N天的新年快樂~~~~大家今年也要快快樂樂的喔!!!!!

當然 酣 是一定要的拉~~~~~~~~~~~[群毆]

---------------------
[你!把書放到正確的地方!]

[阿~~~那邊那個別按那個按鈕!]

轟........................(待續)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

新成員~~
【皇室酣獸軍團】<守衛狼> 【(Sakaluwa)】
(隱:【皇室酣獸軍團】<守衛狼> 【薩仔】)

參見~~~XD

----------


## Kasar

報名要有甚麼條件嗎?我也想加

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎阿~
我要報名(揮揮)

----------

